# Male Rat Names



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I am going to be getting two male rats in about 2-3 weeks. I want to have some names already picked out. They are both American Blue Berkshires and not sure what type of ears yet because the breeder I am getting them from says their ears haven't quite unfolded yet. 
Anyone have suggestions??


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Scooby and Shaggy (very first thing I thought of when I saw this).


----------



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Charles (Charlie)
I also like Oscar.


----------



## jmk3482 (Aug 7, 2008)

Dante
Romeo
Jack
Gobo
Boober
Doozer
Wembley
Felix
Jin
Fizgig
Fozzie
Horatio
Blue


----------



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

We names ours Aries and Mars...the Greek and Roman name for the God of Destruction :twisted: 
We also considered Romulus and Remus, Cane and Abel, Castor and Polyx, Zeuss and Chronos. Ours are brothers, so we wanted something related.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Tommo

Jackson

Bobbie

Taden

Landen

Frederick

rickA
Jess x


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I like naming my pets after Gods or Historical figures. 

Napoleon
Leonardo
Cesar
Aristotle
Franklin
Zues
Hermes
Apollo

Or odd human names:
Oscar
Oliver
(cant think of any more LoL)


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I am going to do Scooby (thanks Kathleen for the suggestion) and Remy, Oliver (thanks Chevalrose), or Deja Vu. Which one out of those three do you like best?


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I like Scooby and Remy


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

You're welcome.  I like Scooby and Oliver.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I like Oliver and Scooby.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I got two rats from my local pet store that were going to be feeder rats. They were SO cute and I just HAD to get them!!! I named them Oliver "Ollie" and Scooby. They settled in REALLY well and I played with them for 2 hours tonight. Half of the time they just layed right up against me and sleeped. I love males!!! 

AT the pet store I got them from They housed the males and females together! I am glad I didn't get two females or I would have 2 sets of like 12 babies in a few weeks! I am going to get pics up asap!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I love my guys to. It's hilarious to have them and the girls out now(of course not at the same time), but because I usually have the girls out first and them bieng tiny, I have to get used to holding my GIANT men. lol.


----------

